# Netzteil kaputt ??



## Alex0309 (10. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC und ich glaube es liegt am Netzteil.
Ich habe am Freitag noch am Pc gearbeitet und wollte ihn dann wieder am Samstag starten und es ging nichts mehr.
Die PowerLED leuchtete nicht und die beleuchteten Lüfter flackern.
Es handelt sich um das BQ E5 600 Watt Netzteil . Ist jetzt so 3 Jahre alt.
Am Samstag habe ich eine neue Lampe in mein Zimmer gebaut und den Strom fürs Zimmer ausgemacht.
Der Pc war allerdings nicht an und dem kann ja dann eigentlich nichts passieren. Als ich ihn dann am Abend versucht habe anzumachen , der Schock.

Ich habe jetzt kein Netzteil zur Hand um es zu testen , ob es wirklich daran liegt.


Mein System ( falls erforderlich)

CPU: E6750 2,66 GHZ
Graka: GTX 460 ( nicht übertaktet)
HDD: 250 GB Samsung
Mainboard: Asus P5nE-Sli

nochmal das Netzteil : Be Quiet E5 600 W

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
gruß Alex


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2011)

Wäre gut möglich das es die Hufe hochgeklappt hat, aber ich würde vorher wenigstens ein anderes testen bzw das eigene NT bei einem Kumpel testen ode rmal zum Händler schluren zwecks Test.


----------



## Alex0309 (11. April 2011)

Ok , danke für deine Antwort.
Dann werde ich den Pc morgen zum Händler bringen  und überprüfen lassen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. April 2011)

Hallo Alex0309

Hast du die Möglichkeit ein anderes Netzteil zu testen bzw das Netzteil an einem anderen Rechner?


----------



## Alex0309 (3. Mai 2011)

Hat  sich erledigt. Es lag tatsächlich am Netzteil.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Mai 2011)

Details please


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

ich klinke mich hier eben kurz ein:

Mein BQ Dark Prower Pro P7 450 Watt hat sich nach 3 Jahren und 4 Monaten in einen stillen Tod verabschiedet (PC ging ohne Vorwarnung aus dem Kaltstart nicht mehr an), leider fernab jeder Garantie . 

Soll ich euch das Ding irgendwie zurückschicken, dass ihr es auf Defektursachen untersuchen könnt (für künftige Netzteile bzw. die Statistik), oder soll ich's einfach auf den Sperrmüll hauen ?

Gruß


----------

